# Silly Surfers Compilation Thread



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

My Hodad:









MadCap's Woodie:









and Riding Tandem:









palo's Surf Bunny:









Micky D's Riding Tandem:









Fluke's Beach Bunny:









rkoenn's Hangin' Ten:









Post 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I lost a little momentum on Leaky Boat Louie after seeing the killer paint jobs the rest of you are doing, but I'll see what I can do in the next couple days. My Surf Bunny is in the soup getting her paint removed, so she'll be next. I'll have to pass on the hand pinstriped board though. Once upon a time I could, but hands are getting too stiff from age and too many broken fingers.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are great kit, You have some serious paint skills showing there, You know its funny, I went out with a chick who looked Just like that blond chick there,...lol....She Was just a silly I can tell you, BUT FOR REAL, 
SOME SERIOUS PAINT SKILLS THERE MAN, very nice work indeed.



Ian


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, despite my pinstriping, I think it will be hard to duplicate that Hawaiian shirt and those bottle lables on Hodad.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

kit junkie 
that is no doubt the best hodad in the universe.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

*palos sons flame out freddie*


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Not a silly surfer, but still a surfer, 1965 Fred flypogger as Flip out, painted this 7 years ago.

Randy


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

*just a quick addition to the thread*

i also have a hodad in progress but i warn you it comes no where near kit junkies awesome build


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> Not a silly surfer, but still a surfer, 1965 Fred flypogger as Flip out, painted this 7 years ago.
> 
> Randy


I love that!



MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, despite my pinstriping, I think it will be hard to duplicate that Hawaiian shirt and those bottle lables on Hodad.


The shirt was freehand. The labels were designed in Photoshop, printed and glued on. It just took a bit of measuring to get the labels the correct size.


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

buzzconroy
thats cool 
:thumbsup:is that rare or can i buy one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Very rare, and usually expensive when you can find one. I'd love to have one myself, but haven't yet found one for a price I can live with.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

palo said:


> buzzconroy
> thats cool
> :thumbsup:is that rare or can i buy one.


Yes, very rare, I lucked out though, paid 125.00 all complete in bad box 11 years ago on ebay.Had this kit as a kid.Being original I did not sand the plastic, I did fill open seams, did not sand over any detail, wanted to capture that vintage flavor.also,
The plastic is very very thin,causing some parts to overlap, not an easy kit to build imho.
Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

There are some seriously  COOL  builds on this thread!

~RK~


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, I'm really starting to dig these kits again after doing a conversion of Hawk's Frantic Banana and being easily influenced by this forum, what with all the cool builds y'all have shown.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

*sorry guys put these pics in the wrong thread before*


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Lookin' good! Better git to gittin' on that boid.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice paint up and love that wisp of smoke off his cigar, nice touch!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey KJ. Awesome builds. My Fiancee and I picked up the Riding Tandem and Sling Rave Curvette at Wonderfest. They were free, just in a bag. I was wondering if you still had the instructions for Riding Tandem? If you do, can you post a scan of them for me? My Fiancee is building that one.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

robiwon said:


> Hey KJ. Awesome builds. My Fiancee and I picked up the Riding Tandem and Sling Rave Curvette at Wonderfest. They were free, just in a bag. I was wondering if you still had the instructions for Riding Tandem? If you do, can you post a scan of them for me? My Fiancee is building that one.


I do have that kit, but I don't have a scanner at the moment. I'd have to take a photo of the instructions.

Give me a bit to handle it for you.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cool, thanks. A picture will work just as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry. I was mistaken. I have the "Hot Dogger Hangin' Ten" kit.

Someone will chime in.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL Daddy O! Thanks for puttin my Beach Bunny in there! :tongue:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

There was something free at Wonderfest??


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Last year in the dealers room I picked up a free Wade-a-Minit kit. It was also in a plastic bag with no instructions. I started it some months back but it got put aside for more important projects. I didn't see any such freebie this year either.

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Bill Harrison had test runs of some of the Silly Surfers as giveaways this year. Can't remember the name of his company offhand. He was right by the main door on the left side. He's on the Clubhouse though, so one of you guys can ask him about it. I still can't get back in there. 
He told me he still has boxes of them at home. He did say the casting on them was very iffy.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Bill Harrison had test runs of some of the Silly Surfers as giveaways this year. Can't remember the name of his company offhand. He was right by the main door on the left side. He's on the Clubhouse though, so one of you guys can ask him about it. I still can't get back in there.
> He told me he still has boxes of them at home. He did say the casting on them was very iffy.


Hawk has been repopping them from their own molds, so who's Bill Harrison, and why are there "test runs"? Does this mean there are new subjects coming, revamped old ones, what? As usual, I'm confused, see? --->


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Bill Harrison is a friend of mine who had a dealer's booth at Wonderfest. He started a small model sales company whose name I can't remember right now. He bought a bunch of the test runs of the last repop apparently. Or else they were very old ones from long ago. I don't know for sure. As I said, post a message about them on the Clubhouse and I'm sure he'll respond. I know Bill quite well, though. I'm positive they're legitimate.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep, just inside the door to the left. They were free for giving your email address. The kits were in clear bags and the plastic is a semi transparent white. My fiancee got the "Riding Tandem" and I got "Sling Rave Curvette". M y Fiancee was finally able to get her kit together from looking at others buillds. She is very happy with it. It's her second model kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Bill Harrison had test runs of some of the Silly Surfers as giveaways this year...He did say the casting on them was very iffy.


I picked up a bagged test run of the Riding Tandem kit on evilBay about a year before the kits were last reissued. IIRC, at that time there was some doubt as to whether or not the kits would be reissued because they weren't sure the molds were still viable without some major rework. On the kit I received the parts themselves were fine, but there was a _*LOT*_ of flash on every sprue.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, her Riding Tandem was almost completely filled with flash. Still, it came away easy and she had fun building it. Were hitting HobbyLobby this weekend for some wild AppleBarrel acylics.


----------

